# i need to buy these..can i buy them in uk?



## macro junkie (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php i need small and next size up..mayby 7 of them..can i get these are somthing like it in uk?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 13, 2007)

Er, why don't you just order from that site?


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 13, 2007)

Probably because doesn't ship to the UK.  Hibiscusmile has them. Not sure if she'll ship to the UK though.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2007)

Please be sure to put your posts in the correct forum. I am moving this one now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2007)

I can ship to you there, must get weight to let you know on shipping cost.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 14, 2007)

You could live in that greenhouse castle one. :blink: 

Well it might be cramped, but that's be so cool to go into your mantis' cage! I want it now.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 14, 2007)

Argh, double post.


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Nov 29, 2007)

Ill seccond this post, been looking for somthing better than the popup cat tents on Ebay, If anyone wants to split a bigger order (from US) or has info, I would be glad to hear from them.

Mat.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 29, 2007)

Matthewtinnion said:


> Ill seccond this post, been looking for somthing better than the popup cat tents on Ebay, If anyone wants to split a bigger order (from US) or has info, I would be glad to hear from them.Mat.


me to..wheres that price?lol i want one in few sizes..im going to get heat lamp and try out the giant devils..let us know when u can please.


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats cool Macro, if you have a look and see what you want exactly i will contact them and see where we stand with international orders, If they wont I have found a few other places in usa which will, I dont understand why I cant find these in the UK???

Also Macro, I nearly bought a 400d last night but refrained as I dont have a lot of exp with SLRs, could you reccomend a cheaper macro set up for a d400 than your own?

Mat.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 30, 2007)

Matthewtinnion said:


> Thats cool Macro, if you have a look and see what you want exactly i will contact them and see where we stand with international orders, If they wont I have found a few other places in usa which will, I dont understand why I cant find these in the UK??? Also Macro, I nearly bought a 400d last night but refrained as I dont have a lot of exp with SLRs, could you reccomend a cheaper macro set up for a d400 than your own?
> 
> Mat.


400D is cheapest there is..if u want pics like mine get 400D...then when u can afford it get 60mm macro lens and ring flash..the 400D with 18-55mm that comes with it for something like 390£? your stil get great close ups your be very inpressed.if u havent ever used an slr before your in for a treat,,stop being scrooge and buy the dam thing :lol:


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, i think the 400D is what im gonna get, I might as well just buy it and get used to using the SLR for a while till I can afford a Macro setup.  

Cheers.


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 1, 2007)

Forgot to say, I will also be looking at getting adapters for my microscope to take some higher magnification, I have a vga camera i can take vids or still from atm but the quality is soo poor, Would like to take some 10MP photos of my blood cells as they look realy cool through the view finder, but slightly rubbish on the computer.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 1, 2007)

whats going on with these tents..uits been 1 week and still no reply?im desperate for them.i might look round web and get someone eles to ship it,,it might be faster..if i find any links i put them up here,


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 1, 2007)

sorted..do u want to get me to email them and see if they ship us 2..or what..let me know what u want to do? http://educationalscience.com/merchant.iht...rdstatus=passed

i want the smaller one..mayby 2 of them.i would rather get the Butterfly Cube 14" X 14" X 24" $14.95 each form mantis place but whats going on..when wil they be in stock?if its only few days il wait.if its going to be weeks il order these.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

BUMP -

hibiscusmile have u got any in stock?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi mate, I'm about to PM you an email address for a supplier of traditional net cages - much better than the ones you are looking at here. I don't want to put his address on here as I'm unsure if it is a personal addy or not :huh:


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> Hi mate, I'm about to PM you an email address for a supplier of traditional net cages - much better than the ones you are looking at here. I don't want to put his address on here as I'm unsure if it is a personal addy or not :huh:


i allready orderd 2 from mantis place but im willing to get another 1 if its good..


----------



## Rob Byatt (Dec 5, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i allready orderd 2 from mantis place but im willing to get another 1 if its good..


Good ? You'll have these for decades if you look after them


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> Good ? You'll have these for decades if you look after them


i emailed him..waiting responce..il let u know..thanks for that..


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi, Sorry I didnt get back wrt these, I was waiting to get any contact from them, no joy on that front. If you have any luck with the cages could you let me know plz.

Thanks,

Mat.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 13, 2007)

i recived my 2 tents today from hibiscusmile...thank u.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 13, 2007)

Matthewtinnion said:


> Hi, Sorry I didnt get back wrt these, I was waiting to get any contact from them, no joy on that front. If you have any luck with the cages could you let me know plz.Thanks,
> 
> Mat.


Matthewtinnion - i pmed her about 3 weeks ago and she said she had 1 left so she sent me it.i asked her if she has any mroe so i could hook u up but shes wai6ting on more to come in,if u hear any thing let me know i would like 1 more..


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi MJ, i replied your PM but forgot to let you know that the cage has a transparent side which could be handy for your photographing purpose, but i used the transparent side on the bottom to collect all kinds of droppings and dirt, and leave all the net side up. The cage has very fine thread, small enough to contain the smallest fruit flies so your can also leave your_ P. ocellata _ ooth hatch inside the cage. The foot cube cage is alright for two of your idolomantis nymphs.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 13, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Hi MJ, i replied your PM but forgot to let you know that the cage has a transparent side which could be handy for your photographing purpose, but i used the transparent side on the bottom to collect all kinds of droppings and dirt, and leave all the net side up. The cage has very fine thread, small enough to contain the smallest fruit flies so your can also leave your_ P. ocellata _ ooth hatch inside the cage. The foot cube cage is alright for two of your idolomantis nymphs.


ok thanks yen..i have the biggest one in there at mo but i didnt want to put the other one in there(the smaller one)untill i get some sticks tomorow..also i ordered a 50watt bulb like u said its been almost a week and its stil not here,,they said its been dispatched so im hoping it wil be here tomorow..they seem to be doing fine in my room at 78f with no light..im sure they will thrive soon as i get the light over em..oh and dam dont they eat alot..i need your help buddie..I need u to tell me what instar mine are at?and if i have male and female..il get u pics and spot them up later on tonight.them 1 foot cages are so cool..very hadny..like u said they can house frute flys the netting is so fine..i want a few more..very handy.oh i got a bigger one to for when the giant devils get bigger..but for now my giant asian is in there..lol..shes got the hole thing to his self..loving it.. :lol: il get pics of the tent later.thanks for all your help yen.


----------

